# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Crimson Rosella Το καινούργιο μου φιλαράκι !!!!!!!!

## panagiotis k

Χέρομαι πολύ που σας γνωρίζω το καινούργιο μου φιλαράκι !!!!!!!  Η ''Αγάπη'' είναι Crimson Rosella και βρήκε ένα σπίτι ζεστό και φιλόξενο !!!!!! Με κατάλληλη περιποίηση, μα πάνω από όλα την ΑΓΑΠΗ που θα της δείχνω θα είναι ευτυχισμένη !!!!!!!! ( Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω ). 
Πάντως με χαρά θα δεχτώ κάθε συμβουλή σας και πληροφορίες !!!!!!!

[IMG]
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG][IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πανεμορφο...........

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι πολυ ομορφη Παναγιωτη να την χαιρεσαι!!! τα στρογγυλα κλουβια δεν κανουν για πτηνα και ιδιαιτερα για παπαγαλους! να το πας πισω απο εκει που το πηρες και να του πεις του pet shopα να μπει να ζησει αυτος μεσα και να κοιταζει ολη την ημερα, καθε ημερα το απεραντο στρεσογονο γυρω-γυρω του κλουβιου. το καθρεπτακι επισης τρεσαρει τα πτηνα, εαν θελεις βαλε του ξυλινες πατηθρες και σουπιοκοκκαλο εαν δεν του εχεις. θα επρεπε να εχει πολυ πιο μακρυα ουρα, του εχει πεσει?

----------


## panagiotis k

Ναι, όντως.......Αν και έχει κομμένη την ουρά, δεν ξέρω αν ξαναμεγαλώνει......Πρέπει να είναι πανέμορφη !!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Θα συμφωνησω με τον Δημητρη.. 
Απο πετ σοπ την πηρες?

Να την χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησει  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Εντυπωσιακότατη, αν και έχει χάλια κατάσταση στο φτέρωμά του!!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει !!!! Καλό θα ήταν να του αφαιρούσες το καθρεφτάκι .... μόνο κακό κάνει και δεν ωφελεί σε τίποτα να υπάρχει!
Ενίσχυσε της την διατροφή με φρούτα, λαχανικά και σπόρους καλής ποιότητας , δώσε του την δυνατότητα να κάνει μπάνιο 
για να διορθώσει το ανορθωμένο φτέρωμα της!
Αν δεν κάνει, καλό θα ήταν να την ψεκάσεις!

Για μια ακόμη φορά να σου ζήσει και να την φροντίζεις ( που σίγουρα το κάνεις ) όπως του αξίζει!  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω Δημήτρη !!!!!!! Απλά το κλουβί μου το έδωσαν μαζί με το φιλαράκι μου και είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια να του πάρω κάτι άνετο.....και τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες !!!! Αλήθεια τι θα έλεγες αν έφτιαχνα ξύλινες πατήθρες από φυσικά κλαδιά? Και επίσης ενημέρωσέ με, σε τι θα ήταν χρήσιμο ένα στρογγυλό κλουβί ?

----------


## Efthimis98

> Αυτό είχα σκοπό να κάνω Δημήτρη !!!!!!! Απλά το κλουβί μου το έδωσαν μαζί με το φιλαράκι μου και είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια να του πάρω κάτι άνετο.....και τα υπόλοιπα που ανέφερες !!!! Αλήθεια τι θα έλεγες αν έφτιαχνα ξύλινες πατήθρες από φυσικά κλαδιά? Και επίσης ενημέρωσέ με, σε τι θα ήταν χρήσιμο ένα στρογγυλό κλουβί ?


Για διακοσμητικό μέσα στο σπίτι!  :Happy: 
Βάλε μέσα ωραία κλαδιά με άνθη!!!!  :winky:  Χαχαχαχα.....

Ναι μπορείς να φτιάξεις δικές σου! Να προτιμήσεις ξύλα όπου είναι από δέντρα που βρίσκονται σε περιοχές με λιγοστή κίνηση.... για να μην είναι μολυσμένα!

Δες αυτά τα θέματα :

*Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?**Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## panagiotis k

Το καθρεφτάκι έφυγε ήδη.......Μπάνιο έκανε χτες.......Την παρακολούθησα και της βάζω να φάει ό,τι χρεάζεται.....Στην τελική είναι επιλογή της.....Χαχαχα..Εμεις τα σαβουριάζομε όλα ???????

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.... όχι βέβαια!!!
Αλλά καλό είναι να παρέχουμε τροφές πλούσιες σε βιταμίνες και ιχνοστοιχεία για 
να αποκατασταθεί ξανά το λαμπερό φτέρωμα που αυτά τα πουλιά θα έπρεπε να έχουν!!!!  :winky:

----------


## panagiotis k

Οκ......Πάντως δεν έχω σκοπό να την βάλω ακόμα στο σπίτι......Στην αυλή είναι μαζί με τα lovebirds μου και γίνετε χαμός  :Anim 26: ........Ευτυχώς δεν έχω κίνδυνο από γάτες !!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν τήρησες καραντίνα;
Δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση το πουλί και ίσως να γίνει αιτία για πιθανών εξάρσεις ασθενειών!
Όσο υγιές και να φαίνεται!  :Happy: 

Επιπλέον η καραντίνα είναι για το καλό του πουλιού σου! Έτσι συνηθίζει και το περιβάλλον και όλα τα πρόσωπα ή ζώα που κατοικούν σε αυτό το σπίτι!  :Happy: 
Παρόλα αυτά, αφού τα έβαλες δίπλα, είναι αργά πλέον ... ότι έγινε έγινε!  :Happy:

----------


## panagiotis k

Δεν είναι δίπλα μην ανυσηχείς......έχουν πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση τα κλουβιά !!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

Ειναι μια φτερωτη θεα!!! Πραγματικα ΚΟΥΚΛΑ!!! φτου φτου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

Είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφη, να σου ζήσει!!!! Αχ! Πού είναι ο Κώστας (Kostakos) να τη δει να ζηλέψει;;; (Κώστα πλάκα κάνω! Ο Ρούλης δεν πάει πίσω!!!)  ::

----------


## saxo_29

Πανεμορφη. Να την χαιρεσαι.

----------


## Kostakos

@.@ Φίλε χτύπησες το διάνα!!!! ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ ΡΟΖΕΛΕΣΣΣΣΣ!!!! άπαξ και βρεις και ταίρι θέλω μικρούλι ;D

----------


## panagiotis k

Πολύ ευχαρίστως, θα έρθει και αυτή η στιγμή !!!!!!! Θα χαρώ !!!!!!

----------


## Naylia

Έχει πολύ όμορφα χρώματα!Εντυπωσιακή!Να σου ζήσει!!

----------


## Scarface

να το χαιρεσαι φιλε μου!

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι να το χαιρεσαι.

----------


## panagiotis k

Είναι όντως πανέμορφη Στέλλιο !!!!!!!!

----------


## stefos

παιδια σαν ψευτικο ειναι ! να το χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## GiannisKon

Πολύ όμορφη!Να τη χαίρεσαι!Κάνε αυτά που σου λένε τα παιδιά!

----------


## panagiotis k

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη.....Αυτό το θέμα ανοίχτηκε όταν την πρωτοπήρα.......
Και φυσικά ακολούθησα τις συμβουλές των παιδιών.....
Και σήμερα είμαστε σε αυτό το στάδιο

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=376

----------


## litsa kara

φανταστικες φωτο, ειχα και γω παλια 2 eastern rosella, πολυ ατιθασα πουλια!!!! μπραβο σου για την σχεση που αναπτυξατε!!!

----------


## blackmailer

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη.....Αυτό το θέμα ανοίχτηκε όταν την πρωτοπήρα.......
> Και φυσικά ακολούθησα τις συμβουλές των παιδιών.....
> Και σήμερα είμαστε σε αυτό το στάδιο
> 
> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?albumid=376



συγχαρητήρια!!! πολλά μπράβο!!

----------


## Steliosan

Ελα να ροκαρουμε και παρε και ροζελα παρεα.

----------

